# Comp USA/KDS 19" LCD Monitor



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Just bought it and I am very pleased! It only has a year warranty and costs $199.99 after rebate. out the door is $348 tax included. Rebate is $120, I wanted to order one from online like newegg or Tigerdirect but didn't want to gamble on the dead pixel issue. I just knew I would be exchanging it for that reason but I got lucky, no dead pixels. Just a little "info you" in case someone was in the market for one also you can try it for 21 days at Comp USA before you have to actually keep it and theres no pixel issue.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

When I worked at a local PC manufacturer KDS had the highest failure rate of any of the monitors sold. It probably would have served you better to get something like a Sony or Viewsonic for a few bucks more and gotten a better warranty. Found a bunch of ViewSOnics on pricewatch for under $200 with free shipping.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks Rock For bustin my bubble! hell.... who knows. I might get lucky and it last a while, if not I'll get something else.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't want to buy online, that's why I went with KDS and Comp USA


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Even if it does fail, you're only out $200 -- probably not a bad gamble for a 19" that you're sure has no dead pixels.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

TechGuy said:


> Even if it does fail, you're only out $200


my thoughts exactly, i burn up that much in gas every month.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

One of these days I'll take the leap into getting a LCD monitor. 

It's kinda hard for me to stomach paying $200 for a 19" LCD, when I can get a 19" CRT for around $50. 

I took the HDTV plunge recently though. Phillip's outlet had a factory reconditioned 30" 1080i TV on sale with svideo and HDMI inputs for $327 shipped. I couldn't resist. FarCry looks sweet on it.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

gotrootdude said:


> It's kinda hard for me to stomach paying $200 for a 19" LCD, when I can get a 19" CRT for around $50.


I understand that, But... once you go LCD, nothing else will do! anyway that's how I feel.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

did some research after rockn's reply, they are the worst and also scored an "F" with the BBB so I returned it to Comp USA and ordered an  Hanns.G 19"  received it about an hour ago. Excellent monitor and the specs are great as well, No Dead Pixels! comes with a three year warranty. rockn, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You go from one no-name moniotr to the next!! What the HE double hockey sticks is an Hanns LCD display?? And from TigerDirect no less! Good luck with it if you ever have to return it to them under warranty. Price is not always a reason to buy something, more often than not it is a reason NOT to buy something. I am sorry, but I am going to be shaking my head for a while wondering why.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell, don't say your sorry, it's my money! Samsung's warranty is no better and tigerdirect is just as good as any online retailer, I've spent over $2000 there and never had any problems with any thing I bought there. Don't shake your head to much, I'd hate for it to rock off your shoulders.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I hope it works out, but I have heard nothing but horror stories about ElTigre Direct. I had one older gentleman I was doing some work for that had bought a PC from them and it died. Needless to say, it was under warranty, but they gave hime the run around so badly that he just gave up dealing with them. Read the reviews to them on Resellerratings.com...not very encouraging.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

TD is a distributor just like Newegg or anyone else, they didn't make the products, also they will exchange a LCD if only 1 pixel is dead and Newegg will not unless 8 or more are dead.
If after 15 or 30 days a computer goes south no distributor will take it back you will have to send it to the manufacturer. I don't listen to what people say, I've had to experience it for myself, listening to people just gets me in hot water.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

...


----------

